# Lump under spay incision end of Day#4.. Help!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's pretty common if it's what I am thinking. Sometimes they get a lump like that, and it goes down eventually. If it isn't red or inflamed, and it doesn't seem to be, then I wouldn't worry.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Lily had that too and our vet assured us that it's completely normal  Don't worry any more about it!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

pinkgatorgirl said:


> Had Callie spayed last Thursday and everything's been going well. Today will be the end of day #4 after surgery, and she's more playful than ever. I can't seem to restrict her activity level very well, as she won't stop jumping :doh:.
> 
> Her incision is small, and it looks good, no oozing and it's not showing any s/s of infection. The stiches are on the inside as well, and she's got the cone on so she's not licking it at all. She's got good capillary refill in her gums and her skin isn't hot to the touch. She does have a small half-dollar sized bruise on one side of the incision, which I've read is normal, but today I noticed that she's starting to develop a slight lump underneath the incision that seems to run almost the length of the incision. It's hard and doesn't seem to cause her any pain, but I'm wondering if this is scar tissue from her high level of activity, or something more serious I should be concerned about, and if anyone else has experienced anything like this?
> 
> ...


It is perfectly normal. It's called "surgical insult" and will be gone before you know it. Reactions to sutures are fairly rare, and will be nearly immediate. Healing time is very individual, but once the sutures are removed the incision will begin to fade within a few months.


----------



## pinkgatorgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I am somewhat of a worrywart, so as soon as I posted this thread, I decided to call the emergency vet clinic to ask them what they thought. They told me it sounded like a seroma, or a pocket of serous fluid, and that if that was the case, I could bring her in and the vet would need to aspirate it out and put her on antibiotics. Needless to say, I brought her in, albeit her mostly normal condition. 

Boy did I feel bad. It was a really busy night for them and there were so many critically injured animals and there I was with Callie, wagging tail and all, for a "bulge." 

After waiting for 2 1/2 hours, the vet came in and gave her a shot of penecillin and wrapped an ace bandage around her belly and told me to take her to my vet tomorrow morning. Guess I overreacted a little bit, but being a first time pet owner, I would rather err on the side of caution and be safe than sorry. I'll probably just call the vet tomorrow morning to see if it's really a concern of theirs or not, and maybe they'll want me to just observe it for a few days to see if it goes down. Hopefully that's the case! :crossfing

Glad to hear the consensus is that it's normal. Wish I would've waited to get some responses before I actually made a visit to the vet!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Yep - very common! I didn't know that either when we had Bailey spayed and we took her into the emergency vets TWICE because we were so worried :doh: Our vet even drained it for us to ease our mind - but told us it was just fluid, and WOULD go down on it's own... I wish I'd had this forum then, would have saved us some $$!!


----------

